

Pgsql: Create an infrastructure for parallel computation in PostgreSQL - amitlan
http://www.postgresql.org/message-id/E1Ynu2T-0005iK-Gf@gemulon.postgresql.org

======
nattaylor
Lots more info in the README

[http://git.postgresql.org/gitweb/?p=postgresql.git;a=commitd...](http://git.postgresql.org/gitweb/?p=postgresql.git;a=commitdiff;h=924bcf4f16d54c55310b28f77686608684734f42#patch4)

------
JoelJacobson
Exciting!

Back in 2013, I wrote this blog post [1], it's getting closer, but I should
probably change the title to "Will PostgreSQL 9.6 Bring Back Moore’s Law?"

[1] [http://joelonsql.com/2013/04/20/will-postgresql-9-5-bring-
ba...](http://joelonsql.com/2013/04/20/will-postgresql-9-5-bring-back-moores-
law/)

~~~
talideon
This is more of an Amdahl's Law thing though.

------
anilshanbhag
Can someone explain to me (and others) a potential usecase for this ?

~~~
amitlan
Intra-query parallelism for starters.

~~~
brentadamson
that clears it up. thx

------
no1youknowz
Will this be compatible with say pg_shard?

Does anyone know how this stacks up against CitusDB?

Is the target for Postgres to natively do what CitusDB does right now?

~~~
Jweb_Guru
This is about parallelism on a single machine.

~~~
no1youknowz
Thanks for clearing that up.

------
onderkalaci
Are there any examples how to use this feature?

~~~
amitlan
Note that this in itself is not a feature but part of the infrastructure for
developing parallel execution nodes (for an example, you could take a look at
parallel seq scan under development[1])

EDIT: [1] is a huge discussion, by the way.

[1] [http://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/CAA4eK1KTv73uD9_W5wR4Hi...](http://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/CAA4eK1KTv73uD9_W5wR4HiMZ_hgi8oseWncxbC53XwZDp-8aEg@mail.gmail.com)

~~~
onderkalaci
Thanks for the reply. Then, my question becomes as follows: Is there a way for
basic PostgreSQL users (as me) benefit from this (yet)? I don't want to dive
into any codes :)

~~~
JonnieCache
It's a framework for future functionality. End-users won't be touching it for
some time I expect. The best thing about psql is their careful, iterative
engineering.

~~~
amitlan
We might see parallel seqscan soon.

